# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Gute Einführung

## Aqualung

Hallo Zusammen,

für Newbies IMHO sehr zu empfehlen:

http://www.makelinux.net/reference

Der Verzeichnis-Baum:

http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/dir-tree-overview.html

----------

